# CD Player/USB Flash drive prob



## THE BROCK (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi all. I'm just new to this site but I'm hoping someone can help.

I bought a cd/usb player to put in my crane. It works fine, but I cant get my flash drive to work in it. It's just a standard 1GB drive.

Any ideas?

P.s I got a 256mb with the player and it works ok, so I know the player works.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hello, Welcome to TSF :4-wave:

You said a 256 player, and a 1GB flash drive. I'm guessing the flash drive has other files on it (different formats, some of which may not be music) which _could_ be the cause of your problem. Try copying the data files (non music) off it, then delete everything and only put music files on to see if it gets you anywhere :smile:


----------



## THE BROCK (Sep 13, 2007)

Nope. Tried that mate and still not working. I got a 256mb flash drive with the player, and it works fine, but I've tried to put two other flash drives into it and they dont work.:sigh:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Then I'm at a loss to see why it's not working. Might be a compatibility issue.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

The CD player try seeing if it will only use a certain type of drive or file. A jump rive is a jump drive it either works or it doesn't.
You might try formatting you other drives with files that are on the 256 drive, then load the music and try again. On the 256 drive there are "format" file witch talk to the player these need to be on the 1gig drive that you want to use.
If you have done this and no go then, take it back and get another one.That is compatible with your jump drives.

Hope we helped you, if so let us know.


----------

